# Disable Stream proxy now available



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I hadn't checked the Stream sysinfo page for a while using a browser:
http://<StreamIP>/sysinfo

If you use the above and click on the "Out-Of-Home" button it now allows you to turn off the Proxy. And when I do that the GLIDE Certs and GLIDE Tunnel Status change shortly after. So AFAIK this is new behavior and I'm wondering if by turning it off one can now bypass the Proxy server for OOH streaming?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI I tried this out by using my router WiFi Guest Network to mimic being OOH (since guest network setup doesn't allow intranet access) and could not get it to work as long as Proxy setting was disabled. After enabling proxy streaming worked. So looks like streaming OOH without Proxy is still not possible.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I tried this a while ago. There are hidden options in there that talk about port forwarding and uPNP so it seems like they were/are working on an alternative to the proxy.


----------

